# ESPN-HD to be part of a $9.95 HD Pack?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.newsalert.com/bin/story?...tal TV&Nav=pr-prmynews-&StoryTitle=Digital TV


> ESPN will launch its high-def channel next month, aiming for about 3,700 hours of original HD programming a year and filling the rest of the schedule with content upgraded from standard-definition sources. The goal is to go 24/7 in HD.
> 
> While no announcements have been made, we were tipped that ESPN-HD will be made available from satellite TV suppliers DirecTV and Dish Network as part of a $9.95/month HD premium bundle that includes the already up and running DiscoveryHD, HDNet and HDNet Movies channels.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

ESPN's HD channel won't have 3700 hours of HD programming for another year or so. This year will only be sporting events, no highlight shows in HD etc.

As far as the $9.95 pricing, without any reference to a source, I wouldn't put too much faith in it.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

> _quote: _ *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> While no announcements have been made, we were tipped that ESPN-HD will be made available from satellite TV suppliers DirecTV and Dish Network as part of a $9.95/month HD premium bundle that includes the already up and running DiscoveryHD, HDNet and HDNet Movies channels.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *


To Dish Subs----is the above referring to a tier of service you already pay for? As most DirecTV subs know, Discovery HD and HDNet Movies doesn't "exist" for us now. As I read the above I was almost inclined to imagine that the statement applies more to Dish subs than D* subs.....unless D* has another tier of service in the works !?!? :shrug:

Either way---get me my ESPNHD :welcome:


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAYPB _
> *
> 
> To Dish Subs----is the above referring to a tier of service you already pay for? As most DirecTV subs know, Discovery HD and HDNet Movies doesn't "exist" for us now. As I read the above I was almost inclined to imagine that the statement applies more to Dish subs than D* subs.....unless D* has another tier of service in the works !?!? :shrug:
> ...


I got that impression too, however it could mean that both providers are going to offer a $10 package. I guess we will just have to waite and see.


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAYPB _
> *
> 
> To Dish Subs----is the above referring to a tier of service you already pay for? As most DirecTV subs know, Discovery HD and HDNet Movies doesn't "exist" for us now. As I read the above I was almost inclined to imagine that the statement applies more to Dish subs than D* subs.....unless D* has another tier of service in the works !?!? :shrug:
> ...


Well, right now, DISH charges $9.95/month for Discovery HD. To me, that's a big rip-off, so I don't subscribe.

However, my wild-assed guess based on that article above is that maybe they'll add ESPN HD and the HDnet channels to Discovery HD and change the $9.95 Discovery HD package to the $9.95 HD channels package. And if they do that, I'll sign up for it tomorrow. And, uh, order an 8PSK module.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that Discovery HD is only $7.99 a month. I'm also pretty sure that this Guy doesn't have any more information about whats going to happen than anyone else.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Dish needs to announce something soon if they're planning to make a 3/30 startup date. Unless they plan to give it away for free the first month or so. Dang, I'm tried of waiting for some news on this. This isn't right, Saddam know's that he'll be bomded in a day or two but we can't find out if we'll get ESPN-HD.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There is a retailer Charlie Chat this Friday, let's hope they mention something then.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

If they just bundle HD-Net and ESPN-HD for the Discovery HD price I will be pretty happy with that. DHDT is overpriced on Dish right now (I assume they were charging that much just to cover the module costs). With cable Cos carrying it for $5/month makes Dish look bad.


----------



## bolco (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAD _
> *Dish needs to announce something soon if they're planning to make a 3/30 startup date. *


No, they'll announce the new package rate on 3/29...and tell the CSR's ABOUT 3 WEEKS LATER!!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree, as long as my Discovery subscription goes toward the new HD package, it is good. That makes it more palatable, HD channels for $9.95. Hopefully Dish, if they do this, will be planning ahead and call this package America's HD 15 (start with 3 and add 12 more in the next year for the same $9.95 price)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Not to change the focus here (bring on the HD Package!) but has anyone else seen the commericals on DHDT that they are going to start boradcasting nore and more full length movies? This is not really what I bought the channel for and I was hoping to have more and more original programming (like the Bismarck special)

Now it seems there watering it down with old rerun movies.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Ah, come on, you don't want to see Mackauly Kulkin in PageMaster instead of hi-def Praying Manti eating small rodents and birds? :lol: 

I agree, I would rather have the same content showing (until they get some new stuff), then to see movies. Discovery, sStart another channel if you want to show movies.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am disappointed with Discovery as well with their idea to add movies to their lineup. The movies that I have seen so far are filled with commercial and are edited. (If I am paying $8 a month for a channel I at least want my movies uninterrupted and unedited)

I believe that there is a lull of material from Discovery HD, it was known when they went on the air the would only have a couple hundred hours of original programming in its first year.

I am also disappointed as Discovery HD is still airing 4 hour blocks repeated over and over throughout the day, when they add a 2 hour movie to this mix means that some days there will only be 2 hours of real Discovery Channel programming per day.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My house is a Trading Spaces junkie so they loved the (2) episodes of that were aired a few weeks back on Discovery HD in HD.

Bottom line bring more original programming in HD!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The 4 hour block is not so bad but when it is taken over by a movie it is bad. They should run the 4 hour blocks of real discovery and run the movies during the daytime hours. The cheesy movies in HD was not what I had in mind.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think some management at Discovery are too pleased at the launch of the HDTV channel. The HDTV channel was the pet project of the former CEO, who recently got the axe...

Liberty Media and John Malone are against HDTV, and as major investors in Discovery, they reportedly questioned the judgement in devoting such resources to a HDTV channel.


----------

